# Officer involved in fatal crash leaves agency



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Always remember we will get them eventually, your career is not worth it....
---------------------------------------------------
Officer involved in fatal crash leaves agency

By Tom Spalding
[email protected]
December 28, 2004

An Indianapolis Housing Agency police officer facing termination for a fatal crash Oct. 31 has resigned.

Sgt. Clayton Clark quit Dec. 17 for personal reasons, officials said Monday. Clark, 48, joined the force in December 2000.

Officials say Clark was rushing toward the end of an Indianapolis police chase when his patrol car crossed an intersection and struck a vehicle occupied by Marian and Robert Woempner. Marian Woempner, 78, died. Clark could not be reached for comment.

No charges have been filed, and the results of an investigation into the crash by the Marion County prosecutor's office are pending.

Indianapolis Police Maj. Ernie Hudson, who is the administrator of the housing agency's police force, said Monday that he had independently concluded Clark should be fired for violating department policy requiring safe vehicle operation during pursuits. Hudson also said that the crash was "preventable."

http://www.indystar.com/articles/2/205256-2072-098.html


----------

